# Digital film compensation ie. infrared / solarization



## floridabwoy (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok, so im about to make the jump into digital photography, not by choice but becuase my job requires it. I am looking at a D80 or a leica digital camera. I shoot w. a Rollei SLR and an Omega 4x5. So here is my question. 

How do you create film effects like tungsten, infrared, and print techniques like solarization ( i know photoshop has a solarization filter) using digital format? I shoot a lot of landscape and I  am wondering
if there is way to create quality film effects (ie infrared effects / shooting tungsten outdoors to get that blue effect)?

thanks,
n


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 18, 2007)

white balance covers most of them...
just set your white balance to whatever you want and you get whatever color you want..


----------



## Helen B (Nov 18, 2007)

B&W infrared is quite simple with digital. Digital cameras are inherently sensitive to infrared, and a filter is required to prevent it from being a nuisance. The filter is usually right in front of the sensor.

They aren't all completely effective, so the camera retains some infrared sensitivity. There are websites with information about specific cameras.  You can also get modified cameras without the IR filter. As well as third-party modifications, Fuji make the IS-1.

False-colour digital infrared (for example IR, red, green), equivalent to Ektachrome IR, is a little less straightforward than B&W infrared or coloured infrared. Unlike Ektachrome IR, all three RGB channels of a digital camera include IR, so you have  red+IR, green+IR and blue+IR instead of the red, green and blue+IR sensitivity of Ektachrome IR.

Here is a link to a test image I made of digital false colour infrared.

As far as tungsten etc goes, shooting in Raw format is a bit like shooting colour negative: you can apply filtration in post processing.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Garbz (Nov 18, 2007)

Pretty much ever film effect has been attempted to be somehow mimicked in photoshop and many other tools. Solarisation is a standard effect in most image processing packages and indeed in many cameras too.


----------

